# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado 2012

## tasosziak

Σας παρουσιαζω ενα απο τα πουλακια μου του 2012 ειναι 93 βαθμων..
Το βιντεο ειναι σημερινο και το πουλι εχει αρχισει να λεει σιγα σιγα μετα την πτεροροια, μερα με την μερα θα γινεται καλυτερο..

----------


## Gardelius

Κούκλος!! να σου ζήσει και με πολλα κελαηδίσματα !!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να σου ζήσει Τάσο και να το δεις όπως θέλεις

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω το θεμα ειναι τα μικρα του 13 να δουμε οπως θελουμε,αυτον τον ξερουμε....

----------


## panos70

Να το χαιρεσαι Τασο,φαινεται,οτι δεν εχει πληρες το ρεπερτοριο των τιμπραντο,πιστευω πως μεχρι τελος Σεπτεμβριου θα εχει ολοκληρωσει το ρεπερτοπιο του ................φιλικα

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παναγιωτη εδω και λιγες μερες αρχισε και σιγα σιγα ξεκινανε και τα αλλα,δεν την αντεχα τοση ησυχια χαχαχα.....

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω τα ιδια εχω παθει με τα μεγαλα(12) σχεδον τελειως αφωνια ,πιστευω τωρα που αλλαζει ο  καιρος σιγα -σιγα εδω πανω να ξεκινησουν και τα μεγαλα μου,γιατι τα μικρα ξεσκιζουν στο... κατι απο κελαηδισμα

----------


## vasilakis13

μονο τα καναρινια ρατσας κελαηδανε συνεχομενα? εγω ειχα ενα κοινο καναρανικι αλλα ποτε δεν κελαηδησε συνεχομενα και τοσο ωραια,εφταιγε το καναρινακι η ολλα τα κοινα κελαηδανε λιγο?

----------


## tasosziak

και ενα κοινο μπορει να τραγουδησει καλα και συνεχομενα αλλα υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα με ενα καναρινι φωνης ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη υπάρχουν κοινά που εάν τα συγκρίνουμε με ράτσας θα πρέπει να τα ¨πνίξουμε¨  αλλά είναι οι εξαιρέσεις ...  Όταν ασχοληθείς με τέτοια πουλιά πας σε άλλα στάνταρτ , που ακόμα και ο μέσος όρος τους ,τα μέτρια όπως θα λέγαμε , είναι  σίγουρο πως θα σε ικανοποιήσουν ...
και μην ξεχνάς ότι όποιος έχει ένα πουλί στο μπαλκόνι είναι πάντα ικανοποιημένος ,άμα βάλει ένα δεύτερο πλάι του τότε αρχίζουν οι συγκρίσεις...

----------


## Γιούρκας

> ευχαριστω το θεμα ειναι τα μικρα του 13 να δουμε οπως θελουμε,αυτον τον ξερουμε....



Για τον διαγωνισμό εννοούσα  :winky:

----------

